# Reo First Impression



## Silver (14/5/14)

Tonight I had my own little party with my Silver REO

It was my first coiling session on it and my first vape. I thought I would share my experiences and views.

I made two coils

First was a 1.1 ohm basic microcoil
5 Pawns Bowdens Mate 12 mg
Superb flavour, strong throat hit - great vaping action. Super allround.
- and the coil wasnt even that high, probably only a bit higher than the airhole

Second coil was a 0.8 ohm paracoil (thanks to @vaalboy) - I raised the coil a bit more than the first one
HHV Huntsman 15mg
Oh my goodness, I thought I was in heaven. Man that flavour was so amplified. Throat hit was epic. Two or three puffs and its too much, in a lovely way. *The best vape Ive had to date*.

And the fabulous part is that after several puffs i just squonk the bottle. Not difficult at all. And the whole experience is there for you again.... And again.... And again.... Wow, this is the life!

The Reomizer is the easiest thing to build a coil on.
Changing flavours was so easy. Screw out the one bottle and put in another one. No cleaning. Just a wick change.
The Reo just worked. No fuss. No bother. No leaks. No strange behaviour.

I am super impressed.

Were there any negatives? None. Not a single thing. I am very pleased so far.

Will give it time and see how it copes "in the field" and how it behaves as a portable but if the first evening is anything to go by I think this may just blossom into true love.

Pictures to follow....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Tristan (14/5/14)

gr8 stuff @Silver !! Icing on the cake would be JW Blue in the other hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/5/14)

Thanks @Tristan 

Now you're talking!!!


----------



## johan (15/5/14)

Great @Silver 

Send from Android device using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/5/14)

Way da go Hi Ho! They do certainly rock!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## vaalboy (15/5/14)

Great news. Glad you are happy.


----------



## Spyker (15/5/14)

That's awesome @Silver!
Can't wait for my Reos to arrive!!!


----------



## BhavZ (15/5/14)

Brilliant @Silver 

Now you have got me itching to get one..


----------



## Metal Liz (15/5/14)

what a great review @Silver, super stoked for you that you've found your ultimate vape zen


----------



## TylerD (15/5/14)

Silver said:


> Tonight I had my own little party with my Silver REO
> 
> It was my first coiling session on it and my first vape. I thought I would share my experiences and views.
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff @Silver ! To me it really is a complete package. Convenience, vape, size. All in one!


----------



## Andre (15/5/14)

Fantastical. Enjoy. Will be even better when you get the missing stuff and can have your favourite juices just a reach away on tap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (15/5/14)

Great stuff Silver, I really did feel this was the mod for you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/5/14)

Thanks to all of you for your feedback and for wishing me well. Appreciate it.

Let me say that these are my first impressions. I have learnt many times with other juices and equipment that first impressions, while very important are not always right... I am still hopeful the REO suits my vaping style longer term.

So far, after vaping on it this morning, I have a few more comments...

- *My current setup eats the batteries faster than I am used to.* It is a mechanical after all with a sub-ohm setup - and I am not used to vaping continuously on a mech (previously just occasional dripping) Checked the voltage this morning on the fresh batt I put in last night. It was 3.8V. After a bit of vaping this morning I could feel this battery was getting a bit flat. So this is not a REO thing, just a mech thing. Its a purple Efest 2500 mah. I think its also a function of the 0.8 ohm coil which drains the battery fast. I'd say I've gone through about 4ml of juice. That's a fair amount of juice for a battery change, but not a huge amount of time - just one evening. But I suppose that's the price you pay for all the flavour and throat hit. @devdev - you were right - we need much higher mah batteries  

*- Squonking is easy but it's a new thing to get used to and I'm not used to it yet* - I've had my fair share of dryish hits so far, probably not squonking enough. I am not sure if the cotton is not wicking fast enough or if its my squonking. I sometimes get only 2 puffs before I need another squonk. Maybe its just this 0.8 ohm para coil that consumes the juice too fast, because I remember several more puffs on the initial 1.1 ohm basic microcoil. It could be because my juice bottle is nearing empty or maybe other factors which I have yet to discover and learn. I assume that it has more to do with me learning the right squonking technique, so I will reserve judgement on this for later. But for now, I am a little bit concerned that its not going to be as easy a "grab and vape" as I had hoped. 

So nothing wrong with the REO itself so far - just me getting used to it and the way it works...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/5/14)

From the ECF Reo forum, the average juice per battery at around 0.8 ohms is around 3 ml (half a Grand bottle).
For squonking in the beginning - take off the drip tip and look inside with the RM2 tilted towards you and away from the air hole. Squonk while watching the juice coming up and covering the wick and coil. Release. Put drip tip back and vape. Only squonk when you pick up to vape, not when putting it down after vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (16/5/14)

Better late than never
Here are some pics from that first REO evening



First coil on Reomizer - standard micro - 1.1 ohms - vaped very nicely



Yes, it works and vapes! 



Second coil - 0.8 ohm paracoil - 28g 10 wraps of it - Not so tidy since it was my first. Very intense and noisy! 

Since that first evening I have tried to set up a coil to mimic my IGO-L high throat hit setup as outlined in the All Things REO thread.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy (16/5/14)

That paracoil is positioned really high. Not sure if that is the cause of the frequent dry hits?


----------



## Silver (16/5/14)

Thanks @vaalboy - that coil is no longer on the Reomizer.

My current simpler 1.2 ohm 7/8 wrap micro is just as high (am posting a pic in a minute on the other thread) and I am not getting the dry hits.

I suspect the para coil was just too long (with too much surface contact to the wick) and there was not enough juice in the wick since it burns it up fast. Like you said you went slightly bigger on diameter to 1.8mm - I must try that - i.e. a slightly larger diameter. But jee wizz that para coil gobbles up the juice fast!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy (16/5/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @vaalboy - that coil is no longer on the Reomizer.
> 
> My current simpler 1.2 ohm 7/8 wrap micro is just as high (am posting a pic in a minute on the other thread) and I am not getting the dry hits.
> 
> I suspect the para coil was just too long (with too much surface contact to the wick) and there was not enough juice in the wick since it burns it up fast. Like you said you went slightly bigger on diameter to 1.8mm - I must try that - i.e. a slightly larger diameter. But jee wizz that para coil gobbles up the juice fast!!!!!



Interesting about the height. I must give that a try.


----------



## Andre (16/5/14)

vaalboy said:


> Interesting about the height. I must give that a try.


That used to be my standard height. Have gone somewhat lower lately.


----------

